# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  SVEN MS-3000. Не теряйте, не теряйтесь

## Labs

Сегодня любой желающий может в домашних условиях соорудить свой собственный домашний кинотеатр или звукозаписывающую студию. Для этого нужны лишь качественные компоненты и немного свободного пространства и пара толковых советов от специалистов в области электроники. Например, акустика Hi-Fi класса не обязательно должна быть дорогой. А уменьшение громкости воспроизведения не всегда приводит к потере качества звучания.

Компания SVEN рекомендует акустическую систему 2.1 MS-3000 всем ценителям качественного звука. Устройство во всех смыслах претендующую на Hi-Fi уровень звучания. В трифонике воплощены такие технические решения, как сабвуфер пассивного типа, двухполосные сателлиты и внешний усилитель мощности. Другими словами, при воспроизведении аудиодорожки вы услышите все звуки, участвующие в записи. Если во время концерта ударник играет на малом барабане или хай-хете на фоне мощных рифов электрогитары, вы услышите его. 

Такая детальность и наполненность звуками останется даже при значительном уменьшении громкости за счет режима тонокомпенсации Loudness. Обычно при условии, что количество аудиодорожек в записи не меняется, уменьшение громкости субъективно воспринимается как потеря некоторых из них. Тонокомпенсация усиливает самые низкие и высокие звуки, которые при небольшой мощности трудно различимы для человеческого уха, и выравнивает звуковую панораму для пользователя.

Элементы управления (регуляторы НЧ, ВЧ) устройства и его коммутации с другими источниками звука (cмартфоном, DVD, мультимедийными проигрывателями) очень удачно объединены с блоком усилителя. Это и есть сердцевина акустической системы MS-3000. В небольшом корпусе, по размерам похожим на книгу, помимо регуляторов присутствуют разъемы для подключения наушников, флешки и SD-карты, кнопки переключения входов, FM-тюнер. Эти опции превращают ее в музыкальный центр и свидетельствуют о высокой автономности системы. 

Для того чтобы не запутаться в многообразии функций, контролировать состояние акустики можно с помощью LED-дисплея. Если же пользователь ищет короткий путь к сердцу модели, он может воспользоваться пультом дистанционного управления. Этот золотой ключик содержит в себе те же функции управления, что и блок усилителя, с существенным отличием – он значительно легче и меньше последнего.

Сателлиты трифоника имеют крепления на задней стенке корпуса, что дает возможность вешать их на стену. Если же место на рабочем столе позволяет развернуться, для расстановки системы можно использовать классический способ – саб на полу, сателлиты рядом с монитором. Такой вариант достаточно консервативен, но при этом он гарантирует системе долгую жизнь, а владельцу – радость качественного звука.

*Особенности:*

• Возможность подключения к различным источникам звука.
• Hi-Fi качество звучания.
• Встроенное FM-радио.
• Цифровой LED-дисплей.
• Внешний блок усилителя.
• Встроенный проигрыватель аудиофайлов с носителей информации.
• Разъемы для подключения USB-flash и SD-card.
• Три коммутируемых входа.
• Пульт дистанционного управления.
• Возможность настенного крепления сателлитов.

В январе акустическую систему SVEN MS-3000 можно приобрести по специальной цене 2 029 000 белорусских рублей в сети магазинов «5 элемент».

----------

